# Tomato Powder



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

Have no idea as to what I was thinking but as I bought my large cans of dried food for the pantry I bought tomato powder. I used it once in spaghetti sauce and it was horrible. What do people do with this. I see no recipe in making any products with it. Honey ville says to use it in soups or any place you needed flour or cornstarch. I have no ideas. 

Anyone else ever buy this rather expensive product?


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I haven't tried it but I want to. My main interest is thickening home canned pasta sauce, ketchup and the like. Used judiciously so as to not over thicken (Safety) it ought to really speed the process. What was it you disliked?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I made some once. One time I tried to re-hydrate some and use in chili when I didn't have any tomatoe sauce..epic fail.
The other jar is still in the cellar.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I buy a tomato powder bouillon mix. It's cheap. I use a bit when I make brown rice and it brightens up the flavor.

Use it like you would use bouillon powder.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Guys & Gals

Reconstitute tomato powder:nanner:

The secret to reconstitute tomato powder
pinch of salt, Â¼ teasp citric acid per 2 cups of warm water, I mix mine up in the morning that I need it and cover in fridge, for your paste you can add crushed garlic, Dried parsley, oregano & Basil

Paste: Combine
3/4 cup tomato powder with 2 cups water
Pinch of salt, 
Â¼ teasp citric acid,

Sauce: Combine 1/2 cup tomato powder with 2 cups water. Pinch of salt, 
Â¼ teasp citric acid,


Juice: Combine 1/8 cup tomato powder with 2 cups water. Pinch of salt, 
Â¼ teasp citric acid,

Hope this helps, MM:nanner:





Bountiful Ranch said:


> Have no idea as to what I was thinking but as I bought my large cans of dried food for the pantry I bought tomato powder. I used it once in spaghetti sauce and it was horrible. What do people do with this. I see no recipe in making any products with it. Honey ville says to use it in soups or any place you needed flour or cornstarch. I have no ideas.
> 
> Anyone else ever buy this rather expensive product?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

My recipe for home-canned pork and beans calls for it (got it on HT several years ago). I love having it on hand for those times when I just need a little - and would waste a can of tomato paste or sauce.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

What is that recipe?


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

I like my homemade stuff. Put some in soups, chili, taco meat. Sprinkle it on homemade bread. Mixed with onion and leek powder for a seasoning mix.


----------



## starlady (Sep 9, 2009)

I use it to thicken up pasta sauce when I use it for making pizzas - sits on top of the crust better without getting soggy. Just a teaspoon in a cup of so of sauce absorbs enough of the extra water without changing the taste significantly.

I also use it when making home made pasta sauce if I need to thicken it. Basically, any time I might use tomato paste, I often use tomato powder instead (if I have it) - especially if I'm making a small amount and don't want to open a can of tomato paste.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

lonelyfarmgirl, the recipe(s) I use are adaptations from pasotami back in 2007. Sometimes we like our baked beans on the sweet side, sometimes a little more savory so now I use two separate recipes.

Soak beans overnight and rinse before canning. Fill pint jars 1/3+ full with beans. For savory, add to each pt:


2 heaping tsp powdered tomato bouillion
2 heaping tbls chopped onion
1/2 tsp garlic powder (or equiv fresh)
drizzle sorghum (about a tablespoon)
squirt of deli mustard with horseradish
1/4 tsp thermo-flo cornstarch
*

for sweeter baked beans, add to each pt:

2 heaping tsps powdered tomato boillion
1 tablespoon chopped onion
2 rounded tbls brown sugar
heavy drizzle mild molasses
squirt yellow mustard
1/4 tsp thermo-flo cornstarch
*

*Add 1/2 tsp salt only if your powdered tomato has no salt in it. (Ask me how I know to check - yuk!)

Fill jars with boiling water to within 1" headspace. Process for 70 mins.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I am glad that this thread came up. The Alison's Pantry lady talked me into buying some a while back and I have yet to use it. I will have to ask her what all she uses it for as well.

Baked beans sounds good...


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I love being able to make our own baked beans. Growing up Catholic with Meatless Fridays, one of my favorite meatless dinners was fried eggs with baked beans. I assure you, it was a much better flavor combination than it sounds.


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I didn't much care for it and needed sauce so I just blended a quart of tomatoes for that but I have a hugh number 10 can of that tomatoe powder from honeyville so I'll have to try something with it.


----------

